
Ask HN: What's something you can do that might impress other programmers? - kevindeasis
it doesn&#x27;t have to be strictly about programming
======
jacquesm
[http://bellard.org/](http://bellard.org/)

~~~
kevindeasis
mind blown, i'll ask you some questions via DM soon. it won't be about large
money transfers from some country. (ﾟ∀ﾟ)

------
onion2k
Ship something.

